
Ask HN: Your Opinion on Labor Unions for Software Developers - tyingq
I&#x27;m curious why there isn&#x27;t any notable amount of interest, discussion, etc, around a labor union for software developers.<p>I suspect it&#x27;s somewhat driven by the general approval of a meritocracy...and a similar dislike for tenure driving compensation.<p>However, if I compare to other highly skilled workforces, like airline pilots...it seems we&#x27;re missing out on some opportunity.  It&#x27;s fairly easy to find examples where their unions clearly improved working conditions, treatment during layoffs, salaries, work rules, retirement, and so forth.
======
chrisbennet
I think if you look into the airline pilots union you will see that the
results are _sub optimal_.

Pros: The pilots have managed to capture most of the airline profit.

Cons:

(a) The arrangement accrues most of the value captured to a relatively few
pilots. Incoming pilots are payed horrible wages.

(b) An experienced captain must start all over at the bottom of a new airline
with intern level pay. I think the famous pilot "Scully" worked on the east
coast but lived in California instead of taking a job on the west coast. If he
had switched jobs he would have had to start all over at the bottom.

(c) Software development may not be a true meritocracy but it does offer the
ability to (due to demand) of moving to a new job whenever you want - we just
aren't _that_ exploited that it would be worth putting up with a union.

~~~
tyingq
>(b) An experienced captain must start all over at the bottom of a new airline
with intern level pay.

It's true that you lose seniority, but I wouldn't call it intern level pay. As
an example, at one specific airline, a captain at the bottom of the seniority
list is $221/block hour, the top out is at 12 years at $251/block hour.

And, that's applicable if you move jobs yourself. Seniority lists are
negotiated in cases like airline mergers.

------
PaulHoule
Professionalization of software development could also result in better
quality:

[https://www.amazon.com/After-Gold-Rush-
Profession-](https://www.amazon.com/After-Gold-Rush-Profession-)
Engineering/dp/0735608776

Often the most serious greivances I've had about work are not how I am
treated, but dangerous decisions made when creating products.

